# HGH or GHRP Or IGF



## FitnessFreak89 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi. 
I suffered a minor setback with Test E back in October. My immune system shook up and I fell weak for two months. Could barely move, let alone lift.

Been on HGH + Test for three weeks now and I've never been more active in my life.

I wanted to ask, since it's taking time to recover, should I move to GHRP or should I continue with HGH. I'm vary of the tiredness which comes with GHRP as HGH gives me no sides other than a minor arm tingle here and there.

Current cycle 
1iu pharma grade HGH ED (plan to stay for 6 months)
Sustanon 250 weekly 

Proposed cycle 
GHRP + Mod GRF (100mcg each)

( I keep the cycles to the bare minimum as you can see)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 2, 2016)

Welcome.

Post in the peptides section for responses to your questions.

What exactly you're trying to achieve, etc will be necessary for any real input from members.


----------



## brazey (Feb 2, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## FitnessFreak89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Post in the peptides section for responses to your questions.
> 
> What exactly you're trying to achieve, etc will be necessary for any real input from members.



Thanks. Just new to this stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

